# Crackling in purr?



## mooney713 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello

Over the past few days my cat been coughing but it sounds like he is coughing up a fur ball, its not all day only been happening like once or twice a day. His meow has become croaky and quieter and this morning when he woke up he had a really loud crackle in his purr, i fed him his breakfast and he gave a really really loud high pitched cough he did it twice. He seems his usual self a side from he was a bit grumpy and bit me twice the other day which is not like him at all but hes been fine since. Im quite concerned as he is my baby  i am going to phone the vets tomorrow but thought maybe someone could offer some advice as any advice is appreciated xxx


----------

